# ANY INFO ON FRENCA WATCHES??



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

hi....am new to forum...but have found this site a good source of info whilst looking for info on various watches...(via google)...could anyone help me with any info on FRENCA ...i purchased a FRENCA watch on e bay (liked the aesthetic.... 1950s military type dial)....was listed as automatic...but when i took the back case off found it to be a buser 25/115 movement (hand wind)...i did find a pic of the same watch on google images...but was in Polish when i clicked on image...the only other i could find was a FRENCA wehrmacht watch with a black dial and the same buser 25/115 movement (mine has silver dial + sub secs dial...looks more 1950s...any info much appreciated...many thanks


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

there are a few registered, including Frenca Automatic



 word mark 

 brand image 

 Manufacturer 

 Company headquarters and details 

*B. Frenca*



Buser Freres *& **Co. **SA*

Niederdorf, Switzerland

*B. Frenca Automatic*



Buser Freres *& **Co. **SA*

Niederdorf, Switzerland

*Frenca *(in the triangle)










Buser Freres *& **Co. **SA*

Clocks, clockworks; Niederdorf, Switzerland;registered on 29.1.1927

*Frenca *(in rectangle with triangle)










Buser Freres *& **Co. **SA*

Clocks, clockworks; Niederdorf, Switzerland;registered on 31.12.1945

*Frenca*



Walter Kocher

Watches; New York, USA; registered on 28.8.1941

*Frenca Automatic*



Buser Freres *& **Co. **SA*

Niederdorf, Switzerland; registered on 26.3.1947


But we will need to see pictures


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum, good watch research. I have one FRENCH MADE watch looks just like a vintage saiko with a black dial. the French mvt., was simple, jewed and well made. vjn


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

:notworthy: thanks guys...got some pics...but not sure how to attach them to post...please bear with me


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

enfuseeast said:


> :notworthy: thanks guys...got some pics...but not sure how to attach them to post...please bear with me


 Pic posting instructions below

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/&do=embed


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

thanks joT :thumbs_up:


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

ok....lets try this



hooray success....thanks joT...had to get flikr account but seems to have worked...sorry photo not great...will post another of movement 2 mins



sorry not a great pic at all...but you get the general idea...B in triangle can just be seen at bottom of pic with 25/115 ie buser 25/115...


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

the back


__
https://flic.kr/p/QbrRTm

dont know what happened to pic of the back...but had a serial no.11254


----------

